# Before you ask--please read these FAQs!



## Lori

Official TiVo Support Page

TiVo Community FAQ


----------



## glennf

Thank you TiVo goddess.

I have a large picture of you on top of my TiVo with candles all around it.


----------



## feldon23

As I've said before, the FAQ is not in-your-face enough. It really should be a popup for new users.

If you go to my website and click on the Forum, you'll see what I'm talking about.

http://www.feldoncentral.com/Sachs/

Also, the TiVo Community FAQ is nice, but the questions are phrased in such a way that only some who is ALREADY intimately familiar with TiVo could find answers to their questions. And finally, 2/3rds of the questions in that FAQ are not ones that are asked frequently!!

I'm working on a new FAQ here. It's hardly what I consider finished, but I'll keep working on it.


----------



## jsmeeker

Is there a way to make this messsage an annoucement that stays at the top, like the new software announcement does??


----------



## Lori

> _Originally posted by jsmeeker _
> *Is there a way to make this messsage an annoucement that stays at the top, like the new software announcement does?? *


We're working on that. This isn't my forum so I can't do it but I have asked the local mods to do so.


----------



## Lori

> _Originally posted by feldon23 _
> *As I've said before, the FAQ is not in-your-face enough. It really should be a popup for new users.
> 
> If you go to my website and click on the Forum, you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> http://www.feldoncentral.com/Sachs/
> 
> Also, the TiVo Community FAQ is nice, but the questions are phrased in such a way that only some who is ALREADY intimately familiar with TiVo could find answers to their questions. And finally, 2/3rds of the questions in that FAQ are not ones that are asked frequently!!
> 
> I'm working on a new FAQ here. It's hardly what I consider finished, but I'll keep working on it. *


Feldon, I hear you. However, this is all that I can personally do right now, so how about giving me a break?


----------



## DrStrange

And though I already mentioned it in the FAQ new ideas thread, the vB conversion changed the URLs of many of the threads the FAQ points to. I've already run through this copy, updated those I could find new URLs for and deleted those for which there was neither an old nor new working link. All a FAQ maintainer has to do is copy the HTML over to the real FAQ.


----------



## rasheed

It is in the TiVo Community FAQ, but just as a reminder...

You can report lineup problems here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/caseSubmitLineup.asp

Rasheed


----------



## DMHinCO

...But FWIW, I posted some helpful hints in the thread in my signature. Newbies may find it useful. </horn>


----------



## ILoveMyTiVo

> _Originally posted by DrStrange _
> *And though I already mentioned it in the FAQ new ideas thread, the vB conversion changed the URLs of many of the threads the FAQ points to. *


Done. Thanks for the help.

I also updated a bunch of other little things in the FAQ like changes because of the new forum software, a few things that aren't true anymore with the current software, and info on the AT&T box.

As for changing the format of the FAQ or removing old questions (that are still correct), I'm leaving all decisions on that to the creators of the FAQ.


----------



## GarySargent

In the UK forum I created a mini subset of the UK FAQ with info on the things most newbies ask, as well as links to places of further info. This seems to have worked quite well and has cut down the number of repeat questions quite a bit.

I try to keep it up to date with the latest information.

Check it out here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37326


----------



## David Bott

Hold


----------

